# Comments?



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Here is an article which I recently had Published in the Roof Consultants Institute magazine _Interface ._ I'd like to hear what you guys think???

http://pieglobal.com/articles/forensic/humidity-gets-high-on-medicinal-marijuana/


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry, I haven't had a chance to read it yet. Hopefully today. About to hit the road for two inspections and gotta be home by 3:30 to let my daughter in the house. Damned hard balancing work and family and being so understaffed!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

The article was well written and very informative. The subject mater is touchy in a number of states but I have a feeling this will be something ever state will have to deal with at some time in the future. It will a good thing to keep discussing as more and more states adopt some form of medical marijuana laws. I think an important part is the points you brought up about most of the building tenets are unlikely to provide adequate ventilation for their business, and the building owner is unlikely to write such clauses in the lease agreement for fear of prosecution. If the government would declassify marijuana as a dangerous drug, to a medical use drug then the building owners would be able to write such clauses in to their lease agreement.

All and all it was a good article and something roofers, consultants, and others in the industry will need to be aware of.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

A generic clause about the growing of "plants" or vegetation without naming any specific plant could prove fruitful. A clause stating the tenant is responsible for the repairs of all damages they cause should be in every lease and certainly would encompass this kind of damage.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

If they have insurance!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Who doesn't have insurance?!


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Dude, your killing me here! Totally cramping my style.

My landlord better not read this Pie!


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

:laughing: Sorry LGC - it needed to be said. People need to realize this is happening. The hippies won and people need to start recognizing it. I just barely touched on the Bio Growth issue. My Prediction is in the coming years, residentail grow houses will be treated like Meth Houses....


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

You couldbe right about that, mold can be extremely toxic. I have seen pics of a grow house in Northfield, IL. An upscale neighborhood where the cartel purchased a house and used it as a grow house. After the pot was cleaned out everything was still mold stained. I couldn't imagine being the guy caring for those crops, he's gotta have severe respiratory issues!


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Grumpy,

It's been my experience the people who are growing are also smoking. Their respitory issues are for the greater good of man kind so they are naturally offset.

We installed fans for a grower in California. Granted he was growing illegally but at least he was concerned about mold. Or at least getting his deposit back.lol.

In all seriousness, this is a very good topic. Even without the introduction of grow rooms condensation in attics is a major issue. As a home inspector I have seen mold in every place possible. Luckily enough this is something we address on every job, commercial or residential. 

Unfortunally most of the remediation we do is due to lack of education on the consumers part. Articles like this are only doing good by by home and building owners. I own several rentals that are run througgh property management companies. Their interim inspections are performed by underqualified hanymen. 

An addendem to this article may address the use of a qualified inspectors. One of my homes was inspected by a property management inspector. He checked it off. Knowing the inspector I did an inspection myself. I had to rip out the entire laundry room down to the floor studs due to slimy black mold.

Quality interum inspections go a long way. Honest tenants would go even further.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Honest Tenants? Now we're dreaming. My last tenant clogged the living chit out of the shower drain, and as it turns out the resident beneath had been telling my tenant about the leak for a year and the message was never relayed to me. 

I gave him back his deposit and then sent in one of my guys to do some minor touch up stuff and he called me to tell me the drain wasn't working. He spent a half day to get it unclogged, it was full of sand and dirt, like they had dumped flower pots down the drain. After all that it still leaked because there was damage to the pipe, probably for forcefully rodding, and it cost me $1,500 for a licensed plumber to fix. Honest tenants?


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Good article. I've come across some condensation related 'leaks', but nothing caused by grow ops! Did you approach RCI to get the article published?


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Just sent it in. THey are always looking for interesting stuff. I got some decent feedback and alot of negative. THey still wanted to publish it. I dont personally understand the negative feedback. I dotnt care if you are for it or against it, it is still a growing issue.. no pun intended. As a professional I try and help people.. CO issues were on 60 minutes last night. Wish I saw it...


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Pie in the Sky said:


> I got some decent feedback and alot of negative. THey still wanted to publish it. I dont personally understand the negative feedback. I dotnt care if you are for it or against it, it is still a growing issue..


That's how I look at it, it is an issue we as roofing contractors WILL come up against from time to time. No info is bad info.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the Comments Guys!!!! I am hoping to do further research. I read an article in the Denver post about air quality in illegal operations. The illegal ones are way worse but I dont have access to them nor would I really want to work for them. But I am hoping I can find a way to do some legit research on the subject.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Pie in the Sky said:


> But I am hoping I can find a way to do some legit research on the subject.


Maybe contact your local law enforcement and let them know of your intentions and they can let you in on some properties after the busts?


----------



## FindleyRoofingandBuilding (Oct 29, 2012)

I will give this a read when I get five minutes spare, but good idea, keep being pro-active with this kind of stuff!


----------

